# Tiroler Hölzl steht nicht unter Wasser!!!



## Ranz_xD (7. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute ein Tiroler Hölzl gekauft und habe mit einen Karabiner an die Hauptschnur gemacht und den Haken verkürzt!!

Jetzt wollte ich es im Eimer Wasser ausprobieren ob es steht, aber das tut es nicht!!

Wie kann ich das Hölzl zum stehen bringen??


----------



## Backfire (8. September 2010)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl steht nicht unter Wasser!!!*

So wie ich das mitgekriegt habe, stehen diese "Standard-Tiroler-Hölzl" die du im Angelladen kaufst (die mit dem dicken Schlauch und der grünen Spitze) nie wirklich.
Ein Vorteil ist wohl, daß bei sehr schlammigem Grund das bebleite Ende zuerst absinkt, und so das obere Ende mit der Schnurführung freibleibt.

Bin selber Anfänger, aber so oder ähnlich wurde mir das bis jetzt vermittelt.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl steht nicht unter Wasser!!!*

Genau so ist es auch! Tiroler Hölzl haben den Schwerpunkt im unteren Drittel. Es steht auf sandigem oder hartem Grund nie wirklich, muss es auch nicht. Es ist für schlammige Gewässer, sodass die Schnur nicht mit dem Blei im Schlamm versinkt (der Fisch könnte so bei einer Laufbleimontage nicht frei abziehen). Weiterhin eignet sich das Tiroler Hölzl sehr gut in stark hängerträchtigen Gewässern, hauptsächlich in der Strömung. Ein Blei verkantet sich schnell zwischen Steinen und Geröll, ein Tiroler Hölzl vermindert die Hängerquote, da sich durch die Länge das Blei nicht leicht festsetzen kann. Weiterhin stellt sich bei Zug das Blei etwas auf, sodass Du Dir nicht die Schnur so schnell durchscheuerst.

Also - keine Angst - das passt schon so!

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim testen #h


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (9. September 2010)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl steht nicht unter Wasser!!!*

*Tirol!!!!!*


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (9. September 2010)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl steht nicht unter Wasser!!!*

Also bei mir stehen die auch nie


----------



## Michael_05er (9. September 2010)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl steht nicht unter Wasser!!!*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Also bei mir stehen die auch nie


Das tut mir sehr leid für Dich...


----------



## Bleizange (9. September 2010)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl steht nicht unter Wasser!!!*

Ich möchte hier keine Werbung machen, aber der Bodentaster der Firma Exori steht im Wasser bzw. auf dem Grund. Also schau dich mal da um.

Mfg BA


----------

